# Easiest way to sync computer to home theatre.



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd like to be able to download movies and music to my computer and be able to sync it to my home theater system. my current system consist of:

Yamaha htr-5063
Polk rti-100s mains
polk tl-1 center 
polk owm3 surrounds

xbox 360
sony laptop 
cisco router

I also was wondering how to bi-amp my main speakers and the benefits of it , my receiver is bi-amp capable. 

Just getting into the home audio world, any recommendations on home audio forums?


----------



## JRace (Dec 7, 2011)

AVS Forum
Www.audiocirle.com

You have a few choics, either stream to the Xbox, use the laptop, or use your pc.
Both the pc or laptop would need to be connected to the AvR and TV, and if you rate use the Xbox you will need software running on the pc and have it on.

I myself just use my pc with a HDMI cable to my AVR.

What PC specs, and is t close enough to the TV to hard wire it?

And while you can blamp with that avr, you won't gain anything.
Bi-amp is only an improvement if you can bypass your speakers xover.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

JRace said:


> AVS Forum
> Www.audiocirle.com
> 
> You have a few choics, either stream to the Xbox, use the laptop, or use your pc.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I;ve been reading a little bit on the home theatre forums and I think my best bet is to just get a nettop to do everything I need. I've also been reading up on bi-amping and there seems to be a lot of debate between how much it actually improves output if at all, I'll probably try it out since it's easy to do and let my ears decide.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Depends on the connection on the laptop. Read through this How to connect PC/computer/laptop to TV - Audio/video stream recording forums

If your laptop has HDMI use that. I do.

And so people don't have to search here is the Yamaha product page HTR-5063 - HTR - AV Receivers - Audio & Visual - Products - Yamaha United States


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

My Infinity kappa 8.1's I have run bi-ampes & also with a single amp. 

Bi-amping sounds a LOT better..... however my Parasound amps are only around 200w a channel at 8 ohms. I am changing my 5.2 surround to 9.2 & I am one amp short (I use a pre/pro, Integra dhc 9.8 in the bedroom & Imtegra 80.3 in the main room) & my pre/pro will not allow me to bi-amp when running 9.2. So I am going to get a better quality & more powerful amp. Looking at wyred 4 sound's 1000w amps (at 4 ohms). 

I think it depends on the speakers & the amp that's running. IF the speakers are power hungry & the amp powering them isn't strong enough bi amping should be done. If they are more effecient speakers or if the amp has plenty of power bi amping isn't needed


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

HDMI cable from the main computer (laptop, desktop, whatever). I've done this in many setups, works great. Just make sure your computer actually passes audio over HDMI (you'd be surprised how many don't), and make sure whatever you are sending the signal to can decode it. I would say run everything straight to your receiver with an HDMI video send from that to your TV, but that assumes your receiver can do that successfully.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, unfortunately my laptop doesn't have hdmi and I was hoping for a wireless streaming option. I just decided to make things easier and go with a nettop computer attached to the rear of the tv out of site and a big harddrive. Just makes things easier and they aren't too expensive. I plan on bi-amping the speakers on my next day off and see how much of a difference it provides. I don't have the room for a 7.1 so its not needed. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------

